# My Website (Photography Gallery)



## inshaala (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey,
Just saw this topic board and thought i would put my site up here for anyone interested in taking a look.  I am always open to constructive criticism so if you have any comments, thoughts, improvements, suggestions, criticisms on the site itself (as well as the photos) then please say what is on your mind  either here on on the guestbook.

http://album.cogia.net/home.htm

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 24, 2006)

I just checked out your website.  You have some really awesome photos.  I look forward to you posting them here.


----------



## chris82 (Sep 25, 2006)

wow that one of the fly is awsome.cool


----------

